
Reddit Is Down - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/
======
Crosseye_Jack
Up here in the UK. Though Reddit can yo-yo between up and down though out the
day more frequently than a whores knickers.

------
deca6cda37d0
For me it’s not. But for some people it is down.

[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/reddit](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/reddit)

~~~
rahuldottech
Down for me in India

------
moviuro
[https://reddit.statuspage.io/](https://reddit.statuspage.io/) says _All
Systems Operational_

------
TrumpsHandler
Any good alternatives for electrical and computer articles? Hacker News is
good but lacking on the circuit side.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
There are plently more out there, just throwing up 3, it all depends on your
take and interests (are you into hobby, projects or the pro scene?)

Good luck on your search.

[https://www.eevblog.com/forum/index.php](https://www.eevblog.com/forum/index.php)

[https://hackaday.com/](https://hackaday.com/)

[https://www.eetimes.com/](https://www.eetimes.com/)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Up for me in the US of A.

